# Georgia Redfish and Sheepshead



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Me and my buddy Dustan pounded the reds. We fished oyster mounds and mudflats water was clear and calm which makes it easy to spot the fish. We caught them all on white curly tail jigs and I managed to pull up a few on a black and gold fly when we were on a school. We probably got around 40 reds most were slot fish and they all were in about 4-8" of water.

































































































VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvYeP0Mkk3o...player_embedded



bnz;5738116 said:


> gafshr and I got the chance to head out to one of our sheepshead fishing holes today. For all of you who like to pm him asking him how you sheepshead fish using oysters, here is your tutorial.  I'll just let the video show you how our day started, and was pretty much that way for the four hours the bite was on today.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of our double:
> ...


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Great report. You're on fire up there.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Ummm, speechless,


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Dude, you're making the rest of us look bad, catching so many great fish so consistenly! :-[ ;D

I'll have to catch the video later. Work doesn't allow youtube.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are some big boys. With the water being that clear it most make for some great sight casting


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

great fishin dude!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

nice reds and good size sheepies..... thats some fine dinner right there!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

that does it!! i cant take it any longer , i'm moving to georgia  ;D


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Where in Georgia do you fish?


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

I live in the middle of the coast line so i fish from Savannah to brunswick mostly.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool, I've been wanting to fish that stretch of coastline for a while. The Savannah area interest me the most, but I'd love to hear the opinion of a "local" on which area would be best to try first. My fishing style revolves around oyster bars and shallow water mudflats. Throwing light spin and fly is what I love to do. Just looking for a new area that I can enjoy a few times a year. Thanks for any input.


----------

